# Fish Ohio Fish of 2013



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alright fellas, its starting to get cold outside again, time for a re-cap of fish Ohio Fish of 2013! I was fortunate enough to find time to fish quite a bit this year (mostly thanks to my awesome wife) and catch 7 Fish Ohio qualifying fish, here they are....

29.5 inch Walleye-Walleye run, Carolina rig with 3" Chartruese Twister tail

38 inch Flathead Catfish-River Flatty, Slip sinker rig, using Sunfish for bait.

24 inch Freshwater Drum-River fish, caught while Smallie fishing, texas rigged YUM Crawfish.

27 inch Common Carp-Public Lake, Dough Ball

29.5 inch Channel Cat-Public Lake, Slip-sinker rig, fresh cut shad

21 inch Largemouth Bass-Public Lake,texas rigged Zoom Baby Brush hog

16 inch White Crappie-Public lake, caught on the same set up as the bass

All fish were released to get bigger, except for the Walleye, which I decided to get mounted.

If you have pics of your Fish Ohio fish this year please post them! Lets see'em boys!!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I came close several times on multiple species including a 20" LMB, but the only one I can count is this green sunfish, despite the fact that I fish almost every day...

Edit: picture won't load. Hate this clunky app.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

That walleye is NICE.
I wish I had a year like that haha.

My only recorded and documented fish ohio of the year (even though I know for sure I've caught multiple FO carp) was this channel cat.

Caught while carp fishing, using strawberry flavored deer corn. 26"









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice fish, you had a great 2013 fishing year! That walleye is huge!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Fisherman 3234.......impressive array of Fish Ohio trophy fish! You've demonstrated terrific breadth of catching ability. Well done!


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

This is the only one i got this year...14 inch white crappie.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice crappies!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alex_Combs said:


> That walleye is NICE.
> I wish I had a year like that haha.
> 
> My only recorded and documented fish ohio of the year (even though I know for sure I've caught multiple FO carp) was this channel cat.
> ...


Very nice Channel Cat!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Perch N' Crappie said:


> This is the only one i got this year...14 inch white crappie.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Great looking Slab!!!


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I got a fish Ohio channel, but I threw it back then thought to myself, hmm maybe I should have measured that...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> I came close several times on multiple species including a 20" LMB, but the only one I can count is this green sunfish, despite the fact that I fish almost every day...
> 
> Edit: picture won't load. Hate this clunky app.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Great fish! Really good pics, and that crappie is amazing!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

My biggest eye this year, 25"


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Eye OTF, nice Sunfish Deazl666, keep them fish o pics coming!!!


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunfish 9.5 inch farm pond
 
Yellow perch 13 inch lake erie
 
Muskie 41 inch alum
 
The year isn't over yet.


----------



## PeterB (Nov 21, 2013)

Great season! Good women like yours are hard to find, good for you F3234. Beautiful Walleye and what a slab is right. 

Way to go and thanks for sharing those great photos on all posts.

I had a decent fall, fished up at Depere WI a few weeks ago on a 2.5 day outing we landed 30 nice walleyes most in the 23 to 26'' class, they came on rattle traps, crank baits, a few on jigs and gulp minnows.

This past weekend my buddy and I went to Muskegon and long lined trolled Husky Jerks 65' back for two nice eyes at 29" 11lbs on the BogaGrip and a 25'', we only got to fish one night and got wind blown out with the storm Sat/Sun 

Nice thread. Thanks again & Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The most interesting catch this year for me was when me and a buddy were cast-netting for some shad for some channel/blue catfish bait and ended up netting this guy by surprise, a 36 inch Paddlefish which was released immediately after a quick picture. When my buddy was bringing in his cast-net we thought it was a Blue cat at first, but once we saw that bill we knew what it was. Truly awesome.....


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

OnTheFly said:


> My biggest eye this year, 25"


OnTheFly, Is that a video camera mounted to your hat??? If so, any videos???.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking fish everyone. Here are a few of mine this year. 









28" Steelhead, Chagrin river, f-5 rapala (hot steel)








25" Hybrid striped bass, Ohio river, cut shad








17" Sauger, Ohio river, 1/4oz jig and white powergrub








9" Bluegill, Private lake, bobber and minnow (Caught a 9" female in the exact same spot on the next cast)








14" Crappie, Lake logan, bobber and minnow 








16.5" White bass, Ohio river, 1/8oz jig and minnow


----------



## pasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Mid November 
20"

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mob






ile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And here's Mini-Pasta; mid September:


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Did not get out as much as I wanted. think I have 3 that I remember well.
14.5 Crappie at Alum
 


1.5lb Gill from a pond on a fly rod
 

And I think my biggest eye is 23.5 so far


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> Did not get out as much as I wanted. think I have 3 that I remember well.
> 14.5 Crappie at Alum
> 
> 
> ...


Bet that gill was fun on the fly rod...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hey bigfishHunter - Looking at your pictures I noticed your Hybrid and White Bass from the back ground came from the Racine Dam - At least thats where it looks like from the background picture. That is an awesome area. I grew up not far from there and fished it a lot when I was a kid. I now live in Columbus but the parents still live in the area so still try to fish it a couple times a year.


----------



## DrowninWorms (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello, first time poster here, I love this group and have learned a lot reading. Here are our best fish of the year.. this is my 11 year old son. Not sure if there is a Fish Ohio for grass carp, but it was a great catch. I measure our SMB from my finger tip to my elbow, which is 18", and both of these were 18 but shy of 20". Hope it was okay to share even if they aren't official.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

i regret not getting better photos of these sauger but i was alone both days and both fish were so exciting, i probably had the shakes and was not thinking as clearly as i should. first one was 19" caught june 18, second 20" caught august 25. both on big wobbly crank baits.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

welcome to the site drowninworms. Nothing is "official" here, this is the internet! lol

Awesome sauger tpat, love the coloration!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I dialed the cats in late in the year in 2013. next year this cat won't compare to what's to come. these were some of my favorite fish this year. the cat measured 32". I didn't measure the gar.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

DrowninWorms said:


> Hello, first time poster here, I love this group and have learned a lot reading. Here are our best fish of the year.. this is my 11 year old son. Not sure if there is a Fish Ohio for grass carp, but it was a great catch. I measure our SMB from my finger tip to my elbow, which is 18", and both of these were 18 but shy of 20". Hope it was okay to share even if they aren't official.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87101
> ...


Any and all big fish are official!!!! Welcome to the site!!!! Those are some awesome smallies! I'm still hunting for the ever elusive F.O. Smallie myself...and I refuse to go up to Erie to catch one!!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are a few of mine......13.5" crappie, 21" wiper, 23.5" saugeye, 27" channel cat.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Snyd- Those are from the Racine, along with the sauger. I fish there as much as i can during the school year since i'm closer to it. It's a great fishery most years. This year was pretty good, but not as good as last year. 

DrowninWorms- Welcome to the site and good looking fish. Good to see the sport we all love being passed on. F.O. Smallmouth are a tough find. I personally have one caught 2, one in a private pond and one from the Hocking river. 

Tpat- Those sauger are beautiful. I hope to break the 20" mark one day, but i'm still fighting with the 18" mark.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

DrowninWorms said:


> Hello, first time poster here, I love this group and have learned a lot reading. Here are our best fish of the year.. this is my 11 year old son. Not sure if there is a Fish Ohio for grass carp, but it was a great catch. I measure our SMB from my finger tip to my elbow, which is 18", and both of these were 18 but shy of 20". Hope it was okay to share even if they aren't official.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87101
> ...


Gotta love the smile and proudness on this guys face...DrowninWorms, WELCOME to you and your family!!!


----------



## DrowninWorms (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I am looking forward to being part of the group... my son has been reading your posts and looking at the pics all morning!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Caught these twins at the same time at alum this spring I was reeling in one when my other pole went so I set the hook hard on it and opened the bail got the first cat in then reeled in her twin! I didn't get a measure on them but I'm positive there fish ohio's








Here is the fish ohio smallie I caught this summer, 23" out of a central ohio creek no wider than 15 yards









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Thought I would share 3 of my Fish Ohio Largemouth and one Fish Ohio Pike from 2013. All 3 bass were 21inch plus and the pike was 32+ inches. Caught her in early spring.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish fellas!!!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

hang_loose said:


> OnTheFly, Is that a video camera mounted to your hat??? If so, any videos???.


Yeah got a gopro this summer. Might put together a little end of year edit. Need to pull it out more!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

4 qualifying species this year. several crappies just over 13" and a few channel cats over 26". no pix of those but i also landed a 38" muskie and a saugeye that barely made the cut at 21". still hoping to improve on the saugeye before the year runs out.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice fish guys. Some of those crappie are pretty nice. Delawarefishfreak..... that 23" smallie is once in a lifetime man, congrats.

Here's my list...The ones I can remember anyway. All out of a kayak.
First off a 21.25" largemouth bass
Second a 41" flathead catfish
Third 26" channel cat
Fourth 21.5" largemouth bass


I also got a 13" crappie and a 9.75" gill.....but a 270 lb man doesn't take very good pics with panfish.  oh yea...im now a master angler 4 years in a row now. Keeping the streak alive.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's a few of the FO cats me and my brother got this year. We had over a dozen in total. The redear was the only other FO species I got this year 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish guys!!! Sean, great yak bass!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job brother! Looks like a great all around year for you.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Mike!!! It's been a pretty good year this year multi-species wise, wish I was able to get on some more 20+ inch bass though, caught A LOT of 16,17 inch fish, some 18's, only 1 19 incher, and then the 21 incher which was caught at the beginning of October. Really looking forward to Spring to start it all over again!

Let's see some more fish fellas!!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

How about a "nearly" FishOhio 20" LMB? I measured this thing 10X hoping that I could stretch it to 21 inches.  Caught on a 2.75" solar flare joshy in early spring...


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> How about a "nearly" FishOhio 20" LMB? I measured this thing 10X hoping that I could stretch it to 21 inches.  Caught on a 2.75" solar flare joshy in early spring...


A 20 inch bass is still a great fish, especially when they are in pre-spawn, I'm sure he will be 21" next year, you'll just have to go get'em!!!


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I got my first fish ohio eye of the year last week. And here are a few other lg mouths I got and my buddy's monster large mouth. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sore lips (Oct 24, 2013)

23 inch lm, and a 22 1/2 inch saugeye
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

This was my biggest smallie of the year, not a fish Ohio, but a mini tank at 18" caught while river fishing in early September. Flatheads and Smallies are my favorite two species to catch, to me they are the heavy weight and light weight champions of fishing. They both put up one hell of a fight!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know there's a few saugeye guys out there who have been catching good fish late in the season, let's see some more big fish fellas!!!


----------



## Adapt&Overcome (Dec 7, 2013)

Sham God? Is that u? Buzz94111?


----------



## Adapt&Overcome (Dec 7, 2013)

I have been checking this site for two years looking at pics and reading everyone's post, most of u seem like really cool people so I figured it was time that I signed up an got on here an start posting an chatting with u all. Once I figure out how to use this site an put pictures on here I ill post some. Other then that I jus wanna say Hi everyone an hopefully I will meet some good people an even run into a few of U at the water


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Lmao! Found me! Make a couple more posts and you can pm me.


----------



## Adapt&Overcome (Dec 7, 2013)

Lmao yes I did find u I was curious if u were gonna see it


----------



## Adapt&Overcome (Dec 7, 2013)

By the way that is a nice Muskie u holding too


----------



## Adapt&Overcome (Dec 7, 2013)

You gonna be doing anymore fishing this year?


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

I got a 24" saugeye last week. Hopefully i can pick up one more decent one before the years over


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice Saugeye!!!


----------



## Adapt&Overcome (Dec 7, 2013)

Very nice eye!!!! Does anyone know if alum is frozen over?


----------



## barmstro (Sep 1, 2013)

All very nice catches


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

All I do anymore is fish for walleye/saugeye but here are a few of my fish Ohio's this season ...
Smallie 23 inches 6.7 lbs







Two Black Crappie 16 and 15 inches







Walleye (The one I am holding) 28 1/2 inches 7 lbs







Saugeye 21 inchs







Walleye 29 3/4 inches 9.8 lbs







Walleye 28 1/4 inches 8.5 lbs







Walleye 28 inches 9.3 lbs
(The last two look like the same fish but they are not. But they both where caught on the same day believe it or not)


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 88060
here is a pic of my 13.5 bugged eye Perch from Erie on my New Mariner Kayak


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

2foot alum smallie.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That smallie is a tank!!!!!


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Here is another 21in eye this year got a few weeks ago

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Any other big fish caught lately?


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I got a 22in saugeye a few weeks ago but the pictures shows were I was at and not getting yelled at lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jkf11j (Oct 28, 2013)

I caught this 27.25 inch channel at Lake Logan this past summer.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jkf11j (Oct 28, 2013)

I have no idea why it posted the same picture three times lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Got a couple heavy hog Saugeyes at Indian a while back got both of these in about a 15 minute span on jerk bait.  was a fun night hit another later that was 6 and half pounds.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

28 inch channel cat. 
Mini foo jig on 4lb test, crappie fishing at Buckeye Lake.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Caught this one at Indian right before the new year, so it qualifies for 2013!  23.5'' on a stick bait.


----------



## jkf11j (Oct 28, 2013)

How do you guys get your pictures to look good and not all fuzzy like mine? It was a picture off my phone and it's clear as day but when I uploaded it it's all blurry and small


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

My pics come from a android so other phones might upload different

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome eyes!!! Some real hogs for sure!!!


----------

